# Scared to get back on the rollercoaster !



## sush (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi
I'm feeling really nervous about getting back on the TTC rollercoaster. I'm so grateful I've got my ds who's now 3 , but the pangs are back and I'd love to TTC again. When you've been there before and know what could be in store , its so hard to go there again even when you would dearly love to. Got as far as iui funding last time. I've PCOS and am back on metformin. AF pretty non existant until recently. Trying to lose weight and am hating the GI diet ! I'm seeing my cons in Sept so let's see !

Love to everyone

Sue xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

hi sue

I have been having the same thoughts and although i am not ready to try any time soon i dont know if i can put myself through the disappointment again!! my cycles get longer each time which gets me down anyway without having to look at -ve hpt's each month.  I am so grateful to have ellie that i am tempted not to try again but feel so selfish leaving her as an only child! 

If i could have one wish it would be to fall pregnant without knowing and it all be a big surprise!!!!!


love

Donna x


----------



## sush (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Donna

Thanks for post. I've been out at a friends this aft , she has 4 kids and I love her to bits. Her youngest dd is 2 months younger than Adam and it just gets me thinking about how much she enjoys playing with her sis and bros. Alot of my baby group friends now have second babies so I think this is why it's on my mind. Its nice to know someone else is feeling the same , I'm sure Ellie is very happy and loves all her mummy's attention ! Does she go to a childminder or started nursery yet !
I wondered if you've talked to anyone ( like docs ) about your long cycles recently to see what may happen if you ever decide to TTC again

Love to you and Ellie

Sue xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

hi sue

Ellie goes to a childminder 1 morning a week but starts pre school soon twice a week.

not sure i want to ask about my chances of conceiving again because i am sure i dont want to know the answer!!

good luck in your decision making

love

donna x


----------

